# Is it okay to give my 17 month old a proper blanket to sleep with?



## ck1 (Mar 21, 2007)

DS is 17 months old and uses a sleepsack at night and a little blanket that most people have when their little one's were little (you know, those thin one's by Carter's with little ducks or cars on them). I was thinking about giving him a little comforter, but not sure at what age you can do this? I heard you should use cotton blankets since they are breathable, so that's an option, too. Just wondering when I can give him a proper blanket that I can tuck him under. Of course we'll try it at naps first, he's very active and I've never seen him have a problem moving something away from his head, roll-over, or any of the fears associated with SIDS. Still, thought I'd ask... Thanks!


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

We were starting to nightwean ds at 18 months. So I guess if I recall he was in his own room by at least 20-21 months and was sleeping with regular blankets. If your worried at all I would just start with a heavier cotton blanket and not a stiff comfortor at this point. Or possibly a light weight down comforter, I think IKEA sells toddler sized down comforters.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

we do now that it's cold. dd is 15 months.

if you;re worried you can do the safety recommendation thing which is to tuck it tightly in the foot of the crib and have it up to the waist or so. i tuck it tightly but more so that she'll stay under it....but it goes as far up as possible. i bought a twin sized quilt because i didn't want baby styles so much.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I personally have stayed away from anything too fluffy, so DD sleeps with a couple of flannel quilts, a fleece blanket, and a couple baby blankets (not all at the same time). because of how she sleeps I would worry more about fluffy blankets.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

My DD has been sleeping for part of the night with her own blanket for a long time. The worst part is keeping it on her, other than that I feel it's been perfecly safe.


----------



## FrugalGranolaMom (Dec 1, 2009)

DS is 15 months and has been sleeping with larger blankets for a while. He moves a lot in his sleeps so it usually ends up half way off anyway.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

My DS would not sleep under a blanket at all. He would kick it off and roll around until he was sleeping on top of his bedding. That was before the Winter Without A Heater hit. Now he is sooooo cold at night and has been sleeping under a blanket without any problems for a couple of months now. I have a couple of toddler comforters I use (one is an IKEA duvet). They keep him warm and he thrashes around much, much less. He is 17months (so started with the blankets at 15 months).


----------

